# Trigger Shot and BFP????? Help! Please :)



## FrankieGirl16

for those of you that have ever "tested out" your HCG from the trigger shot.. please give me your thoughts!

I am currently on my 19th cycle ttc. I have completed 6 Failed Clomid/ovidrel cycles, 3 failed IUI's... and now am currently on my 1st cycle of follistim/ovidrel IUI. 

I took the trigger shot of ovidrel on Friday October 7th (15 days ago). I had two back to back IUI's Saturday the 8th and Sunday the 9th. On Tuesday the 11th I went in for bloodwork for my progesterone level and was instructed to take another ovidrel shot to increase my levels (11 days ago).

Well instead of "testing it out" of my system, I did the dumb thing and waited until I couldn't wait any longer. I tested on Thurday the 19th with the rite aid blue dye brand and got a really super faint positive. An hour later I checked again, and there it was, a little darker. Next day, positive again, even darker. Then I switched to FRER and got a definite positive, as dark as the control line. I took another two tests since then. They are still very dark! Definitely coming up BFP.. but it's only been 11 days since my last ovidrel shot.

Basically my question is... when you test it out of your system, the lines get lighter right? Once you get a definite positive, how long does it take before it starts fading? Would it actually stay definitely positive for 2-3 days, this far past trigger?

I get my blood test tomorow, but this wait is driving me insane. 

THANKS!


----------



## africaqueen

It wil deffo be a bfp hun cos i did my trigger for IVF last sunday so 6 days ago and i poas this morning to see if it had left my system and got a negative so it is well out of your system now! Good luck and hope that line gets darker!! xxx


----------



## Wishing89

I tested out my trigger shot aswell, It took about 11 days to leave my system then by the 12th day post trigger I had my bfp. If its getting darker it would have to be a bfp because the trigger doesn't get darker. When do you get your beta? x


----------



## augustluvers

Frankie it's different because the Ovidrel leaves your body according to how fast your metabolism can rid of it...

It took me 11 days for the trigger to leave my system.

They say the average is 6-13 days after. 

But if your test are getting darker, then I would say that you got a BFP

Don't worry, tomorrow will be here soon enough :hugs:


----------



## FrankieGirl16

augustluvers said:


> Frankie it's different because the Ovidrel leaves your body according to how fast your metabolism can rid of it...
> 
> It took me 11 days for the trigger to leave my system.
> 
> They say the average is 6-13 days after.
> 
> But if your test are getting darker, then I would say that you got a BFP
> 
> Don't worry, tomorrow will be here soon enough :hugs:


Thank you thank you to all of you! I'm absolutely FREAKING out right now. It's been 19 months of waiting. I just want it to finally come. I am going first thing tomorrow morning. They open at 6:30 am. But I don't know if they give results the same day if it's on a Sunday. I really hope they don't make me wait until monday! 

August Lovers... by the 10th day was the line really faint?

PS I'm an august lover too!


----------



## FrankieGirl16

Wishing89 said:


> I tested out my trigger shot aswell, It took about 11 days to leave my system then by the 12th day post trigger I had my bfp. If its getting darker it would have to be a bfp because the trigger doesn't get darker. When do you get your beta? x

Wishing... CONGRATS! I can't even believe that you've been ttc for FIVE YEARS and here I am whining about 19 months. I'm so happy for you!!!!

Africa queen.. keeping everything xd for you!!! Good luck!


----------



## ILuvBabies200

Definitely sounds like a true BFP!! My HCG trigger was usually gone by 11 days and even then the line was insanely light. Congrats!!! :)


----------



## minties

Oh good luck! I was a long term TTC-er of 8 years, and I always get so excited for other ladies TTC when it looks like they have finally done it.

I'm stalking this thread :thumbup:


----------



## CocoCrystal

I have triggered many times now and everytime has been different! The first time it was out of my system within 4-5 days and the last time it turned a FRER and CB Digi positive 13 days after the shot so it was still there! 

Its impossible for anyone to say that its definitely out of your system within a certain amount of days (even if theirs was) because everyone is different and its true what another girl said, it depends on your metabolism and also it can change from one cycle to the next. The fact that the lines are getting darker though is a really good sign. They could only get lighter as the trigger leaves your system unless you are pregnant! Looking good... Good luck:hugs:


----------



## FrankieGirl16

Had my blood test this morning. I ran out of tests though, i really want to take another one today to see if it's lighter, darker, or the same again. But they're calling me between 3-5 today either way, so I should just wait. The nurse at the office said they definitely still see false positives at this point. They told me to try not to get my hopes up too high, so I'm not so crushed if it doesn't work out. Then they said to "think positive". lol


----------



## Angel baby

FrankieGirl16 said:


> Had my blood test this morning. I ran out of tests though, i really want to take another one today to see if it's lighter, darker, or the same again. But they're calling me between 3-5 today either way, so I should just wait. The nurse at the office said they definitely still see false positives at this point. They told me to try not to get my hopes up too high, so I'm not so crushed if it doesn't work out. Then they said to "think positive". lol

I hope it's a BFP with all the fertility tx you have had to have! I'm considering IUI for this coming november but its $950.00 per cycle and I just don't know if I want to keep spending that kind of money when I can put it towards IVF if needed! I'm looking around for those that got BFP and what cycle. My periods are regular, my TSH is a little elevated and waiting for my AMH to come in. I have one blocked tube though.

HOPE YOU GET THAT BFP!!! FX for you!


----------



## emnoahnjack

Just wanted to say all the best thinkin of you hope you get good results x


----------



## FrankieGirl16

Angel baby said:


> FrankieGirl16 said:
> 
> 
> Had my blood test this morning. I ran out of tests though, i really want to take another one today to see if it's lighter, darker, or the same again. But they're calling me between 3-5 today either way, so I should just wait. The nurse at the office said they definitely still see false positives at this point. They told me to try not to get my hopes up too high, so I'm not so crushed if it doesn't work out. Then they said to "think positive". lol
> 
> I hope it's a BFP with all the fertility tx you have had to have! I'm considering IUI for this coming november but its $950.00 per cycle and I just don't know if I want to keep spending that kind of money when I can put it towards IVF if needed! I'm looking around for those that got BFP and what cycle. My periods are regular, my TSH is a little elevated and waiting for my AMH to come in. I have one blocked tube though.
> 
> HOPE YOU GET THAT BFP!!! FX for you!Click to expand...

Thanks so much! I went out and bought the rite aid blue dye test I used on W/Th this week and tested once more! The line was the darkest yet... so my hopes are way up now! I hear back from them in a few hours. 

I was just at the end of my road with IUI. I just called my nurse a couple of weeks ago and told her that after this if it didn't work I would move on to IVF. She said that with IUI in my case (PCOS, morphology issues) on the folistim meds I had a 25 percent chance to conceive. She said with IVF that it increases to 65 percent or higher. When she told me that I decided that I'm not wasting anymore time with IUI's. Fortunately my insurance covers everything I'm doing. I'm so sorry to hear that you have to pay so much. I don't know what I would do. Do you know how much IVF is? I've heard that the complete cycle including meds and everything and all the appointments could run up to 26,000 dollars. I would never be able to afford that. I don't know what I would do. You should def. find out from your nurse and RE what your chances are of conceiving with IUI. PS What's AMH? Sorry! Not familiar with that!


----------



## Angel baby

IVF will run somewhere around 13000 per cycle for the clinic I use. So 13,000 per cycle is ALOT for me too! I'll be in debt just trying! AMH checks for Ovarian Reserve (How quick or close you are to menopause) It's more comprehensive then the FSH. My FS seems to say my chances of getting pregnant are good within 4 cycles but I was also told my chances were good within 6 months after the reversal. It's definately a money making deal! LOL!


----------



## FrankieGirl16

BFP!!!! It was Real!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:happydance:


----------



## Angel baby

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## augustluvers

FrankieGirl16 said:


> augustluvers said:
> 
> 
> Frankie it's different because the Ovidrel leaves your body according to how fast your metabolism can rid of it...
> 
> It took me 11 days for the trigger to leave my system.
> 
> They say the average is 6-13 days after.
> 
> But if your test are getting darker, then I would say that you got a BFP
> 
> Don't worry, tomorrow will be here soon enough :hugs:
> 
> 
> Thank you thank you to all of you! I'm absolutely FREAKING out right now. It's been 19 months of waiting. I just want it to finally come. I am going first thing tomorrow morning. They open at 6:30 am. But I don't know if they give results the same day if it's on a Sunday. I really hope they don't make me wait until monday!
> 
> August Lovers... by the 10th day was the line really faint?
> 
> PS I'm an august lover too!Click to expand...

Yes, my test was super faint and by 11dpo almost nothing. I really think your's is a true BFP :happydance:


----------



## nicijones

Just been reading this and didnt want to read and run without saying 
Congrats!!!!!! :happydance:
Happy and healthy 9 months to you!!!!

xxxxxxx


----------



## emnoahnjack

So happy for you! Congratulations x


----------



## Wishing89

Yay!!:wohoo: that's great! Congratulations!!! xx


----------



## abitjaded

FrankieGirl16 said:


> BFP!!!! It was Real!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :happydance:

BIG GRATS! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## minties

Oh my god...

*
YOU'RE GOING TO HAVE A BABY!!!*


----------



## ILuvBabies200

FrankieGirl16 said:


> BFP!!!! It was Real!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :happydance:

Congratulations!!!! I am glad you finally got your BFP! I was gonna say you were right in thinking that anymore IUI's wouldn't do any good. We did 6 failed trying for DS and then moved on to IVF. I too have PCOS and dh has a varicocele which causes all sorts of problems.


----------



## bubumaci

Aww - Congratulations, I am so happy that you got your :bfp: :hugs2:


----------



## CAValleygirl

Hi ladies, I know this thread is a few months old but hoping you can look at my tests and tell me whether you think the line got lighter or darker. The top test was taken 11dpt and the bottom test is 12 dpt. 

Thoughts??
https://i1175.photobucket.com/albums/r622/danacasting/67d00202.jpg


----------



## Angel baby

It definately looks darker to me!!


----------



## SweetThang

Its been 15 days since my ovidrel shot and 12 days since my iui. If I test for pregnancy now and its positive would it be safe to say its accurate? I'm suppose to wait until the 28th to see if I get my cycle. Also my nipples are still sore. Is that a good sign of possible pregnancy. Please help!!..this is me and my husbands 8th time trying. And this is imy first IUI. I also did the clomid and gonal-f


----------

